# Survey: DAX Error messages



## Kasper de Jonge (Sep 18, 2013)

Have you ever written a DAX formula and gotten an error message you didn’t understand?


For instance:
“The end of the input has been reached” or
“A function ‘Calculate’ has been used in a true/false expression that is used as a table expression. This is not allowed.”

The Power Pivot team is looking at improving our error messages. What are some of the common error messages that you see that you would like the Power Pivot team to make more understandable?


Take the survey here to give us input:
http://aka.ms/DAXErrors

Thank you,
Kasper de Jonge
Analysis Services team


----------

